

This Course Is Adults Only - tokenadult
http://chronicle.com/article/This-Course-Is-Adults-Only/130674/

======
pavel_lishin
Maybe I'm an insensitive jerk, but where's the problem? Tell the student to
leave. Raising kids is hard, and finding babysitters is hard, but their
problems don't take precedence over the other students' right to attend the
class without kids present.

------
tokenadult
The instructor's complaint about adult students with children bringing their
children into class would not be any problem at Khan Academy or another online
course provider. Maybe online delivery of courses will have to be part of the
solution in retraining today's unemployed adults.

